# Backyard Dump



## P.R. (May 6, 2020)

Building a new metal building shop next to our woods and found a dump site pretty much exactly on the wood line. Surface stuff is 60's-70's I'm guessing.

Went a little further in because we had planned to extend a run into a small paddock for the horses, and found an old shine/homebrew spot too. Some 40's-50's junk nearby (including pieces of a ball blue jar, which I've never even seen before) but mostly sheet metal stuff and rock fire pit, probably not prohibition, but not uncommon out here in South Virginia Beach.

Haven't really dug down more than a few inches because there are so many bottles and cans. We've also found a bit of hardware for several models of McCray ice boxes, the action on them is still really solid, so I get to repurpose them, along with making mason jar chandeliers for our bar (thanks a lot etsy or pintrest or whatever).

I think just a couple of old colorful jars and bottles in the barn window would be aesthetically pleasing to me (I'd really like to find something older, free-blown with lots of patina), but the wife has far grander ideas... I'll post more pictures when those additional dozen projects are done. 

Stay healthy everyone


----------



## Timelypicken (May 6, 2020)

I like the oil cans. That dump has some great stuff


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2020)

Let me know if you find any old rusty dented Beer Cans, I collect those. THANKS.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 7, 2020)

The green bottles on the left side of the picture of them cleaned up are "Packie" or "One-Ways", the third generation of the NDNR type bottles, I've been finding them at a dump I've been digging off and on for the last couple months now, I like them and collect them. Used primarily for beer, but were also used for soda as well a little later in their time period of use.


----------



## P.R. (May 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Let me know if you find any old rusty dented Beer Cans, I collect those. THANKS.



Will do, if I find any, you can have 'em.



RoyalRuby said:


> The green bottles on the left side of the picture of them cleaned up are "Packie" or "One-Ways", the third generation of the NDNR type bottles, I've been finding them at a dump I've been digging off and on for the last couple months now, I like them and collect them. Used primarily for beer, but were also used for soda as well a little later in their time period of use.View attachment 206802View attachment 206803



Awesome! In an effort to see what they were, I typed in "not to be refilled or redeemed" probably 5 times and got nothing. I really like the texture, probably helped your grip after pulling it out of the cooler lol.


----------



## RoyalRuby (May 7, 2020)

P.R. said:


> Will do, if I find any, you can have 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! In an effort to see what they were, I typed in "not to be refilled or redeemed" probably 5 times and got nothing. I really like the texture, probably helped your grip after pulling it out of the cooler lol.





			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjXndDvm6LpAhXOB80KHQ51C3gQFjAAegQIAhAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sha.org%2Fbottle%2Fpdffiles%2FNRBeers.pdf&usg=AOvVaw0oia51gh8Va_lAcycYR7fQ


----------



## Timelypicken (May 7, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Let me know if you find any old rusty dented Beer Cans, I collect those. THANKS.


How old and what is the max damage you are looking for


----------



## P.R. (May 8, 2020)

50 bottles of bleach in the ground...

42 Fleecy White Quart (10 with cap)
3 Fleecy White Quart (taller variety)
2 Fleecy White 1/2 Gallon (finger ring)
1 Fleecy White 1/2 Gallon (no ring)
Bonus Clorox Quart and Texize 1/2 Gallon

Lots of them still have liquid in them, not to enthused about that. 

Also, I've found a few cans, but simply touching them with the minimum force required to lift them causes them to apparate...


----------



## P.R. (May 8, 2020)

Two best ones I've found so far, the orange juice was actually inside of a mason jar, so it's in pretty good shape. The Pepsi, let's just say that is it's good side.


----------



## hemihampton (May 8, 2020)

The orange juice is what we call a can in a can find. A old beer can, can come out in nice condition sometimes that way. The Pepsi looks to be from the 1970's. The 60's version is more light blue metallic looking. LEON.


----------



## P.R. (May 9, 2020)

Rest of yesterday and today's digging, three more mason jars (Ball 6G and a 4, thought they were the same until I cleaned them up), two 3 cent quart milk bottles (think I'll use CLR with and the drill technique I saw on a different thread to clean the rust out), a small Vicks vaporub, and 3 more oil cans. Really liking the new esso one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 10, 2020)

P.R. said:


> 50 bottles of bleach in the ground...
> 
> 42 Fleecy White Quart (10 with cap)
> 3 Fleecy White Quart (taller variety)
> ...


Love your finds and your friend there.  Nice to clean up the property also... Win win situation.


----------



## P.R. (May 10, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Love your finds and your friend there.  Nice to clean up the property also... Win win situation.


Yeah, can't stop winning, lol. I just realised it was your thread with the copper wool, a drill, and CLR. THANKS! 

Found some more stuff this morning, ice cream scoop still works (just needs a handle), cleaned up the Bud can, it's certainly a unicorn for that dump and it didn't disintegrate after looking at it...


----------



## P.R. (May 10, 2020)

Irony in a photo, I feel like this would drive most people crazy...


----------



## hemihampton (May 10, 2020)

The Budweiser cans seems to be from early to mid 1970's because most Budweisers Pre 1970 will say TAB TOP around very bottom of can in the bottom white band. The only thing slightly odd about it is it only has 4 cities listed, by the 70's there usually had 5, 6, or 7 cities listed. LEON.


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2020)

the dump isn't really that old but its still yielded some interesting stuff

i find modern aluminum budwesier cans all the time , never found a metal one though , makes me wonder what year they started to sell it in Canada or when it became popular here ? seems like it didn't arrive till a bit later


----------

